# devede benötigt spumux - spumux existiert nicht? [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Wollte vorhin ne DVD erstellen und hab mich mal Devede installiert... Wenn ich jedoch Devede starte bekomm ich die folgende Meldung:

```
Can't find the following programs:

spumux

DeVeDe needs them in order to work. If you want to use DeVeDe, you must install all of them.
```

Leider findet sich kein Spumuck im Tree oder im Sunrise Overlay 

Gibts davon kein Ebuild? oO

----------

## firefly

hmm habe es gerade installiert (version 3.6 von devede) und er beschwert sich nicht das er was nicht finden kann.

Das spumux Programm befindet sich im dvdauthor Paket, welches als Abhängigkeit von devede eigentlich mit installiert werden sollte.

----------

## Finswimmer

$equery b spumux

[ Searching for file(s) spumux in *... ]

media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.14 (/usr/bin/spumux)

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> $equery b spumux
> 
> [ Searching for file(s) spumux in *... ]
> 
> media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.14 (/usr/bin/spumux)

 

```
gentoo angelus # equery l dvdauthor

[ Searching for package 'dvdauthor' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.14 (0)

gentoo angelus # equery b spumux

[ Searching for file(s) spumux in *... ]

media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.14 (/usr/bin/spumux)

gentoo angelus #

```

Trotdem sagt mir DeVeDe spumux wäre nicht installiert.

Nach nem reemerge von dvdauthor funzte es jetzt oO

Naja egal danke  :Smile: 

----------

